# First Successful Dovetails



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Traded a guy for a dovetail jig a week or two ago. Finally starting to get the hang of it. 

My boss recently bought a new house, and the cabinets are pretty much junk. He wants me to make him some new ones, but that's quite a ways down the road for me haha. Two of his drawers, which are made from particle board (or maybe chip board... whatever), have literally fallen apart, so he asked me to try and make him a couple that would hold up until he gets new cabinets. He gave me a drawer to use for size references, so I'm taking him this one to try before doing up another. I made it a little thicker than most drawers, but since I know he's got them loaded down pretty heavy, I wanted to make sure they were up to the task. 


Any criticism, suggestions, etc are MORE than welcome. I'm excited about venturing in to the world of flat stuff.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn, that's pretty. Looks like you've got it figured out right out of the box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like you've got it figured out right out of the box


Well, thanks... but not quite. They aren't quite as tight as I'd like. But... I'm pretty pleased with the outcome, but I know they can be better. As with everything, I'm sure the more experience I get, the better they'll get. I'm just unfamiliar with various construction techniques... so I winged (or wang?) it.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

I think for the first time they look great, if they are a little looser that you want it just gives you something to shoot for. A little glue should tighten them right up. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe loose is the wrong term. I had to tap them in with a mallet. But if you notice, the tails (or maybe it's the pins? The one you see on the end grain) doesn't quite touch bottom (on the face grain). I think it's a bit height issue that just needs a tiny bit of tweaking.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Maybe loose is the wrong term. I had to tap them in with a mallet. But if you notice, the tails (or maybe it's the pins? The one you see on the end grain) doesn't quite touch bottom (on the face grain). I think it's a bit height issue that just needs a tiny bit of tweaking.



Yeah, that's just a slight adjustment issue, I like to cut them a hair tall and then tweak them back to fit perfectly with a little sandpaper on a block

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah, that's just a slight adjustment issue, I like to cut them a hair tall and then tweak them back to fit perfectly with a little sandpaper on a block


Good stuff... that's something I'll try on the next one. Just hoping this one fits haha


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2015)

GREAT beginnings! I've not tackled a dovetail yet, so it sure looks like your early attempt was well done. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2015)

I have never tried it but looks like you nailed it to me ! I wonder how buckeye would look as a drawer face ?


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go Jonathan, go.


----------



## David Wright (Mar 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Traded a guy for a dovetail jig a week or two ago. Finally starting to get the hang of it.
> 
> My boss recently bought a new house, and the cabinets are pretty much junk. He wants me to make him some new ones, but that's quite a ways down the road for me haha. Two of his drawers, which are made from particle board (or maybe chip board... whatever), have literally fallen apart, so he asked me to try and make him a couple that would hold up until he gets new cabinets. He gave me a drawer to use for size references, so I'm taking him this one to try before doing up another. I made it a little thicker than most drawers, but since I know he's got them loaded down pretty heavy, I wanted to make sure they were up to the task.
> 
> ...


That is pretty! What kind of jig did you use? I want to try doing them for my kitchen cabinets any thought that I'd start with one of those cheaper ones at depot (General) but didn't come out right.....still learning.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 28, 2015)

They look better than my first ones and I was pretty happy with my first attempt. BTW does anyone else have fat fingers and constantly hit the wrong smiley icons?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2015)

David Wright said:


> That is pretty! What kind of jig did you use? I want to try doing them for my kitchen cabinets any thought that I'd start with one of those cheaper ones at depot (General) but didn't come out right.....still learning.


I have the PC 4212. I made 6 test runs before I got them good enough that I felt comfortable using them for a drawer. Just a few minor adjustments, which I think I've worked out since posting this. Pretty fool proof to get a half decent dovetail, then a little fine tuning is all it takes to make them better.


----------

